# Excel VB Makro - Bitte helfen



## Surfmic (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich bitte um Hilfe beim Programmieren eines Makros unter Excel 2002.



Problem 1

Folgende Ausgangssituation:



Ich habe eine Tabelle, die nur aus Spaltenüberschriften und Formatierungen besteht. Also ein Rohling sozusagen. Dort hinein kopiere ich Zeilen aus einer anderen Tabelle. 

Dabei ist die Anzahl der Zeilen immer unterschiedlich!

Jetzt möchte ich eine automatische Analyse der Daten haben. Dazu soll z.B. unterhalb der Tabelle die Anzahl aller Daten in einer Spalte gebildet werden (z.B. Anzahl aller „1“ in einer Spalte).

Frage: Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass ich per Makro die Formel „=ANZAHL(von:bis)“ eintragen kann, dabei sollte „von“ und „bis“ abhängig von der Anzahl der beschriebenen Zeilen sein?! Die Tabelle besteht aus einer Vielzahl von Spalten und ich habe keine Lust, unter fast jede Spalte immer wieder die Formel einzutippen. 

Ich hoffe, das Problem ist verständlich beschrieben. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine einfachere Möglichkeit als ein Makro? Ich kenn mich leider mit den Formeln unter Excel nicht so gut aus.



Problem 2

Ich kann die Ersetzen-Funktion nicht als Makro nutzen. Ich habe ein Makro aufgezeichnet, in dem nach bestimmten Wörtern („WAHR“) gesucht wird und diese durch z.B. „1“ ersetzt werden. Bei der Aufzeichnung habe ich ganz normal die Suchen/Ersetzen-Funktion mit STRG-H benutzt. Nur leider lässt sich das Makro nicht nutzen, da es keine Ersetzungen vornimmt, wenn ich es abspiele. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee?



Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da ich diese Analyse für meine Diplomarbeit brauche.



Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!



> Frage: Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass ich per Makro die Formel „=ANZAHL(von:bis)“ eintragen kann, dabei sollte „von“ und „bis“ abhängig von der Anzahl der beschriebenen Zeilen sein?! Die Tabelle besteht aus einer Vielzahl von Spalten und ich habe keine Lust, unter fast jede Spalte immer wieder die Formel einzutippen.



Hast du's mal mit der Funktion ZählenWenn versucht?

Zu Problem 2:
Folgendes funktioniert bei mir:
Ich öffne ein neues Excel Sheet.
Ich tippe den Buchstaben 'A' in verschiedene Zellen ein.
Danach gehe ich auf Extras->Makro->Makro aufzeichnen.
Nun drücke ich STRG+A um alles zu markieren.
Danach wähle ich im Menü Bearbeiten ersetzen aus und 
gebe bei Suchen nach A, bei Ersetzen durch X ein und wähle alle Ersetzen. Nun bestätige ich noch die Meldung und beendige die Makroaufzeichnung.
Danach lässt sich die Funktionalität jederzeit bequem wieder aufrufen.

HTH
Gruß Tom


----------



## Surfmic (18. Oktober 2004)

Ok das erste Problem wäre gelöst. Danke!

Zum Zweiten:

Ich habe folgendes Makro aufgenommen:
Sub WAHR_ersetzen()
    Cells.Select
    Selection.Replace What:="WAHR", Replacement:="1", LookAt:=xlPart, _
        SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
        ReplaceFormat:=False
End Sub

Sieht ja soweit ganz gut aus, nur leider lässt es sich überhaupt nicht ausführen.
Das einzige, was passiert, es werden alle Zellen markiert. Mehr passiert nicht.

Woran kann's liegen? Neuinstallation oder ähnliches ist nicht möglich, da Firmenrechner ohne Admin-Rechte.

Gruß


----------



## Surfmic (21. Oktober 2004)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee? Ich bin bald am Verzweifeln, alle möglichen Makros funktionieren, nur dieses Suchen-Ersetzen-Makro nicht!

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Purple-Haze (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

versuche es mal so:


```
Cells.select
Cells.Replace What:="Eric", Replacement:="fafafa", LookAt:=xlPart, SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False
```

Wenn das nicht geht, weiss ich auch keine andere Lösung

Purple-Haze


----------

